# The Springfield Armory Face-Off



## bman505 (Feb 26, 2011)

The Springfield Armory Face-Off​
The Springfield Armory® 2011 Duel has Their Newest Pistols Face-Off
Springfield Armory® is calling for a duel, the Springfield Armory® 2011 Duel, between their two newest pistols: the XD(M)™ Compact and the Range Officer™. They will be holding a competition for gun enthusiasts to vote for their favorite pistol and hundreds of daily prizes.
Dueling begins at 12:01 a.m. April 29. Daily prizes range from Springfield Armory® gear to the competing pistols themselves. Participants may cast their vote every hour through midnight May 28, 2011 and earn up to 720 entries. The person with the most entries overall wins both dueling pistols. Voting takes place at www.springfieldduel.com.

Gun experts across the country are getting involved with the Springfield Armory® Duel (www.springfieldduel.com/contenders). Some have written why they like the XD(M)™ Compact and Range Officer™. David Williams, 2006 Pistolsmith of the Year has this to say about the Range Officer™, "It's hand-built with selected components to give the customer the most 'bang for the buck,' but still be upgradeable for future enhancements." Roy Huntington, Editor/ Publisher of American Handgunner says the XD(M)™ Compact is, "The perfect choice for new shooters, or for anyone wanting an easy-to-use, safe handgun."
Even some Springfield Armory® employees have weighed in, and shared some reasons they like the XD(M)™ Compact and Range Officer™. All participants of the competition are encouraged to share why they voted in the forum section.

To learn more about the contenders:
The XD(M)™ Compact [www.springfieldduel.com/contenders]
The Range Officer™ [www.springfieldduel.com/contenders]
See these new pistols up close and personal by visiting the Springfield Armory® Booth #1537 at the National Rifle Association's Annual Meetings in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania April 29 - May 1.
Will you challenge your readers to a duel? Visit www.springfieldduel.com on April 29 to enter the 2011 Duel and cast your first vote, and enter every hour to increase your chances to win.
Have Fun,
Springfield Armory®
NO PURCHASE IS NECESSARY. All laws apply. VOID WHERE PROHIBITED. SEE OFFICIAL RULES FOR DETAILS.

All Rights Reserved. © 2011 Springfield Armory®. 420 West Main Street, Geneseo, Illinois 61254 • www.springfieldarmory.com


----------

